# AR set up for coyotes



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking for some pictures on set-ups you guys use to shoot yotes with an AR. I just purchased a Colt LE 6940 and have yet to purchase any optics for it yet. Any suggestions or certain ones to steer clear of?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The Nikons that are set up with BDC for 223 work really well. ------SS


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my coyote rig...18" Noveske with a 6-20 Hawke Sidewinder Tactical 30 shooting a Black Hills 77gr SMK.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I just purchased a Colt LE 6940.


I am jealous:-x


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My only suggestion is to keep in mind that even the best optics don't make someone the best long range shooter. A .223 out of a 16" barrel has it's own limitations so if the gun is only going to be accurate to say 250-300 yds. then there isn't much reason to put a 24x scope on it.

I wouldn't over spend, but rather would build the rifle to suit your skill level. Higher objective lens size may help with low light situations, and a shadow box will help with sun glare.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I will soon be buying a Stag Model 6. This is the "super varminter" version and comes from the factory with a .5MOA guarantee. I plan to put a Nikon P223 4-12 BDC 600 scope on it. 

That should be bad medicine for yotes! :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Forget its an AR and scope it like you would any other .223. I like the one piece cantilever AR specific mounts though, they eliminate a lot of the tolerance stacking you get with other setups. Save some money for a good trigger, getting good groups with a factory trigger is difficult.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. Just bought a Sig Sauer 516 FDE and need some glass for it. Was looking at the M-223 series Nikon scopes. Need to get scope mount as well.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

The reason why I don't like that Nikon scope is that the turrets are designed for a 55gr load. So you won't be able to change it up to much with ammo.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

msummer88 said:


> The reason why I don't like that Nikon scope is that the turrets are designed for a 55gr load. So you won't be able to change it up to much with ammo.


In my case, I wasn't going to get the BDC reticle due to that. You can get replacement turrets specifically for your loads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

msummer88 said:


> The reason why I don't like that Nikon scope is that the turrets are designed for a 55gr load. So you won't be able to change it up to much with ammo.


The BC of a nosler 55grn bullet is .267, the BC of a nosler 60grn bullet is .270. This is very close. With varget, Nosler lists a max velocity of 3037 fps using the 55grn bullet, and 2995fps with the 60grn bullet.

Comparing the trajectories with a 300 yard zero shows they are extremely close, close enough I'd not want to spend any money swapping turrets. I'd account for any difference with an extra click on the turret at most.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC....so it looks like the biggest difference from 0-400 would be around an 1"?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Between those two example bullets yeah. There would be a bigger difference in the 40grn and the 60 of course, and more prevalent in the longer distances... but out to 300 yards the difference isn't much.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be more then likely shooting 55gr bullets. The only thing I don't like is the Nikon scope is 13" long. I'm trying to keep a compact setup on the AR, but I know its a trade off for more magnification.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nothing fancy just a plain old Bushmaster XM-15 e2s. 
With a 30 round magazine locked in it does just fine on Coyotes.:mrgreen:


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

DallanC said:


> The BC of a nosler 55grn bullet is .267, the BC of a nosler 60grn bullet is .270. This is very close. With varget, Nosler lists a max velocity of 3037 fps using the 55grn bullet, and 2995fps with the 60grn bullet.
> 
> Comparing the trajectories with a 300 yard zero shows they are extremely close, close enough I'd not want to spend any money swapping turrets. I'd account for any difference with an extra click on the turret at most.
> 
> -DallanC


Well then in that case who cares what he gets? What I was trying to say is why get something designed only for a specific round when your not exactly sure if you'll always be shooting that same round. It sounds like you shoot a lot and if you do, you know not all the 55gr ammo shoot the same at 100-300 yards or whatever the yards would be.

I didn't get the nikon because I tested 23 different types of factory ammo all the way from 40gr.-77gr. to see what was the most accurate both close range and long range. I went with 77gr and worked up a ballistic chart for my turrets.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rock River midlength 16" barrel with Burris FFII 3-9x40. No need for a higher power scope. The idea is to call them in close. In fact, 90% of mine are killed at less than 50 yds. Have actually started using the shotgun more.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Rock River midlength 16" barrel with Burris FFII 3-9x40. No need for a higher power scope. The idea is to call them in close. In fact, 90% of mine are killed at less than 50 yds. Have actually started using the shotgun more.


I sure like your camo job is that a commercial job or did you do it your self?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Rock River midlength 16" barrel with Burris FFII 3-9x40. No need for a higher power scope. The idea is to call them in close. In fact, 90% of mine are killed at less than 50 yds. Have actually started using the shotgun more.


That scope is only .5" shorter then the Nikon others are talking about. Agree that high magnification isn't necessary, but I like a little more for punching paper and when we go shoot p-dogs.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigbr - I painted it myself. I did my wifes 204 and my Jeep also but in a different pattern.

Gdog - You are right about more magnification for punching paper and prairie dogs. This discussion was about coyotes and there is no need for more power. The original poster did not ask about prairie dogs.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Right....but I added the part about what I like...its ok


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Any of my three ARs can be used for coyotes but they have their differences. 2 are somewhat similar in basics to a Colt 6940 M4.

The first and most likely is my remodeled Rock River CAR A4 16". There has been a lot of changes to it over the years with the biggest being a switch to a match grade M4 profile BHW stainless 16" barrel and a free-floated rail
(See http://http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/65202-diet-makeover-ar.html)

This AR wears a Burris FFII 3-9x which is plenty of magnification range for coyotes. The wide field-of-view that you get with the lower power range is helpful to most shooters if the dog gets close.
Make sure that the scope is mounted in such a way as to come to eye naturally when the gun is shouldered. The RRA 1-pc cantilever scope mount works well, but there are others. Use of just scope rings on the flattop may prevent being able to mount the scope far enough forward for proper (and therefore quicker) eye relief.

I don't like too heavy or long of a barrel because they degrade handling dynamics. More than 20" is useless IMO. So you are good on that point.
You may want to upgrade the GI trigger if the Colt unit lacks smoothness or a decent pull weight. I like the RRA 2-stage National Match trigger which is available separately from them. There are several other good aftermarket triggers available.

Here is a picture of my main rig:









I can also use my defensive AR15 when I attach the Nikon M223 2-8x BDC 600 scope in place of the EOTech. Once again this is enough magnification and the scope is a good one.
There has been mention of how this scope's BDC is matched to a plastic-tipped 55-gr bullet at 3240 fps is a negative.

First of all, with called-in coyotes you aren't going to have a lot of time or need to use the little BDC circles. The flat trajectory of the .223 is adequate out to normal distances when zeroed at 200 yards. But if they hang up at long range you can use the BDC.
They key is using the Nikon Spot-On ballistics app. And really this is needed even with 55-grain bullets because the 3240 fps figure is over what factory ammo with that bullet chronographs, especially in a 16". In addition it is only accurate at the highest power setting.
But using the app you can dial in your particular load and velocity and other factors. The app will give you the value of each BDC circle and in-between mark at any chosen power level - and you can print this out. So while the circles won't be even (300, 400, 500 etc) yardages, they will have a known value _eg_ 221, 316, 409, 517, 624 yards at 8x (actual example) with a 100 yard zero.

This rifle is much like your Colt 6940 and has a RRA lower and a PSA upper with a MI 1-pc FF quad rail. I like the MI Gen 2 SS on the previous rifle better however. It's not as fat. I like that you can put rail just where you need it.









While not mine, the semi-custom Rock River Arms Fred Eischler Predator AR sports some main features that can be duplicated on your Colt 6920.
It has the same 16" _length_ barrel (though with a 3/4 MOA accuracy guarantee).
Also the aforementioned RRA National Match trigger - that you can change to.
The flash hider/muzzle brake is a special item, but your standard A2 flash hider is just fine. The stock is quite scope-user-friendly (RRA Operator CAR) but yours probably is okay, and it can easily be changed if not.










So while your Colt with a plain chrome-lined M4-profile barrel may not necessarily be a 3/4 MOA performer, odds are that it is plenty accurate enough for most coyote hunting.

So with a minimum of changes, starting with a scope, and perhaps nothing else, you should be all set.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You got some lookers there Pete! Your scope seems so far forward, is that really the natural spot you go to? Not criticizing, just wanting to better understand. with most scopes the back of it lines up about 2" behind the back of the trigger guard, so is that your natural spot or out of access to the charging handle?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup. He's afraid of being scoped. :shock::shock: J/K.

He always gives me grief because my scopes are all mounted waaay back.

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually with it that far forward you can leave the stock collapsed and shorten the rifle.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes I normally have my scopes well forward to fit me. 
Its funny but in the case of the second AR I was forced to mount the scope that far forward due to the height of the GG&G QD mount not clearing all of the BUIS. But shouldering the rifle and checking quick-mounting eye relief it worked for me.










With the first when I changed to the RRA Cantilever mount I tried different Picatinny slots and shoulder the rifle, and it ended up where it is to my surprise - which is further forward than with the previous mount.
My only concern is that when wearing a coat that it is too far forward, though I can always shorten the stock. If that is the case I'll move back one slot.


----------

